# FS:2001 Nissan Skyline GTT34



## celm (Dec 15, 2003)

This is a very clean GTT34 skyline. standard features are Neo RB25 DET ,5sp,RWD,Full power windows, locks, sunroof, dual airbags, HID`s
its my daily driver (Sometimes) so i have it titled with ER34xxxxxx # and registered and insured
added:
Tommy kaira front bumper (original not replica)
Nismo Rear bumper (original not replica)
3 iN dp
3.5 in cat back fugitsubu
FMIC
bov
HKS fully adjustable suspension
blitz intake
AVCR
enkie rim (works are available at a extra cost)
New oil, filter
Redline tranny and rear end fluid
























































































if your interested please email me for more details and price [email protected]


----------

